# CSS Navi



## rudie3001 (17. Februar 2006)

habe folgendes problem. ich möchte diese navigation http://css.maxdesign.com.au/listamatic2/vertical16.htm benutzen. wie bekomme ich es hin, das man die unterpunkte erst beim klicken auf die hauptkategorie sieht


----------



## Gumbo (17. Februar 2006)

Am besten ist das mit JavaScript zu lösen. Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
window.onload = function() {
	var navChildNodes = document.getElementById("navlist").childNodes;
	for( var i = 0; i<navChildNodes.length; i++ ) {
		if( navChildNodes[i].nodeName.toLower() != "li" ) {
			continue;
		}
		toogleChildNodes( navChildNodes[i] );
		var subnavChildNodes = navChildNodes[i].childNodes;
		for( var j = 0; j<subnavChildNodes.length; j++ ) {
			if( subnavChildNodes[j].nodeName.toLower() != "a" ) {
				continue;
			}
			subnavChildNodes[j].onclick = function() { toogleChildNodes( navChildNodes[i] );
		}
	}
}
function toggleChildNodes( obj ) {
	var c = obj.style.getElementsByTagName("ul");
	if( c.length <= 0 ) {
		return false;
	}
	if( c[0].style.display == "none" ) {
		c[0].style.display = "block";
	} else {
		c[0].style.display = "none";
	}
}
```


----------



## rudie3001 (17. Februar 2006)

gibt es auch eine möglichkeit das ohne javascript zu realisieren?


----------



## Biergamasda (17. Februar 2006)

ja, gibt es.

jedoch hat die ohne js Lösung einen kleinen Haken, der IE kann dies nicht interpretieren, deshalb kommst du um ein kleines JavaScript nicht rum.

Am einfachsten zum realisieren ist es per listen 
	
	
	



```
(<ul>/<li>)
```

dazu selfhtml -->klick<--

lg


----------



## Maik (17. Februar 2006)

@ rudie3001: Bitte achte in Deinen Beiträgen auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung.



			
				Netiquette Nr.15 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...] *durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht.*
> 
> Quelle: http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html


----------

